# Corrosion/Deterioration... What do I look for?



## N2Horses (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm posting this new thread in hopes someone can help me out, or point me in the right direction to get an answer to my question.
I'm currently in the process of making a decision in purchasing a 1999 Sundowner Valulite 3horse slant gooseneck. After reviewing all the horror stories about this trailer, I'm a bit sceptical. This trailer is in excellent condition inside, and just a bit of corrosion in the rear door area. I had the trailer looked over by a professional, who pointed out the corrosion, but said it wasn't bad at all, and considered it normal wear. Before I lay down any cash, does anyone have any pictures (older post don't show) that I could compare to. What does a good used trailer look like underneath, as oppose to what looks bad. I'm not familar with steel frames, and aluminum siding.
I currently pull a steel trailer, and looked underneath it. There is rust, but not falling apart. I guess it would be considered normal... Hope someone can help me soon, before the final decision is made!!!
Thanks,
M. Barrett


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Was this professional a welder who is trained to look for irregularities in metal and did this professional crawl under the trailer with a flashlight? Corrosion often occurs where the metals join. Also the bearings should be be checked and the brakes as this can add considerably to the price tag.


----------



## N2Horses (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually he works for Freightliner, and builds commercial freight trucks and trailers. He did check the bearings, and removed the tires. Also lifted the trailer up and checked under it with a flash light. I did the same thing myself, and saw some small corrosion spots that he had pointed out. I'm just not sure of what amount is normal, or what...


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

surface rust is normal.. if the metal is rotting at the welds or see it rotting a flaking off on the cross members then be scared of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like to take a big screwdriver and hammer and hit it as tho hammering a nail. It will bounce off surface rust. If keeper it will penetrate. Wire brush what you can then pour oil on it. When people get their cars treated fish oil is used. I just save the oil from an oil change and use it. Metal needs air to rust and the oil coats it. I have even used that roofing tar, Bulldog. Don't use it on the outside if you plan on sanding any spots but do paint with Rustoleum or Tremclad as those paints contain rust inhibitors (fish oil) These are painted directly on the metal, no primer.


----------

